# ما هو الايمان المسيحي



## mr.B (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام لكم
اعلم ان هناك قانون ايمان في المسيحية برجاء وضعه كاملا ثم شرحه لي رجاءا 
و ايضا بماذا ابدأ في الكتاب المقدس قراءة؟فانا لم اقرا شيء بعد
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل تريد أن تتعلم شيئاً لمصلحتك ؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك ، فإعلم أن مصير كل البشر هو جهنم ، ولكن الله دبَّر خلاصاً مجانياً لك ولكل البشر 

ولكن الحصول على هذا الخلاص المجانى يقتضى منك أن تطلبه ، لأنه ليس مفروضاً عليك

ولكى تطلبه ، من مصدره الحقيقى ، ينبغى أن تتقدم إليه 

لذلك ينبغى عليك الإيمان به وقبول وطاعة وصاياه

هذا هو المدخل لمن يريد الفائدة من وراء السؤال ، وليس السؤال لمجرد السؤال 
*


----------



## صوت الرب (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*المسيحية ليس عقيدة بل علاقة حية حقيقية  مباشرة مع ألله
فأنت مهما كنت و مهما كانت ديانتك صلي لله و أطلب أن 
يعرف ذاته لك و متأكد من أنك ستشعر بوجوده الحقيقي القريب جدا منك
صلي دون أن تعمل حركات معينة أو تغتسل أو تحقظ كلمات معينة أو تنتظر وقت محدد أو أي شيء
بل صلي من قلبك و لا تفكر في حالة جسدك فالرب يريد قلبك 

نأتي لقانون الإيمان :-
قانون الإيمان 
نؤمن بإله واحد – آب ضابط الكل – خالق السماء والأرض – كل ما يرى وما لا يرى – وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح – ابن الله الوحيد – المولود في الآب قبل كل الدهور – إله من إله – نور من نور – إله حق من إله حق – مولود غير مخلوق – مساو للآب في الجوهر – الذي به كان كل شيء – الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر – ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء. وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس، من مريم العذراء وتأنس – وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي – وتألم ومات وقبر – وقام في اليوم الثالث – كما في الكتب – وصعد إلى السماء – وجلس عن يمين الآب – وأيضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات – الذي لا فناء لملكه – وبالروح القدس – الرب المحيي – المنبثق من الآب والإبن، الذي هو مع الآب والإبن – يسجد له ويمجَّد – الناطق بالأنبياء – وبكنيسة واحدة، مقدَّسة، جامعة، رسولية – ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة – لمغفرة الخطايا ونترجى قيامة الموتى – والحياة في الدهر الآتي. آمين

كلمات قانون الإيمان سهلة
و إن أحتجب شيء فإسأل

الكتاب المقدس يفضل أن تبدأ من إنجيل متى 
إقرأه من هذا الرابط :-
http://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/40_matt.html*


----------



## mr.B (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لكم جميعا
قانون الايمان واضح و سهل انا فعلا لدي نسخة من الكتاب اشترتها من اسبوع تقريبا
فانديك فهل هذه هي ام اشتري نسخة اخري؟
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما معنى المسيا*



mr.B قال:


> *فانديك فهل هذه هي ام اشتري نسخة اخري؟
> *



*حضرتك مش عارف قانون الإيمان لكن عارف الفاندايك ومش الفاندايك؟ *


----------



## mr.B (9 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *حضرتك مش عارف قانون الإيمان لكن عارف الفاندايك ومش الفاندايك؟ *


*
هذا مكتوب علي الغلاف من الداخل و انا لا اعلم ماذا تعني الفانديك اساسا 
+انا وضحت اني اعتبر جاهل جدا بالمسيحية عموما
فرجاء تحملوني*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mr.B قال:


> *
> هذا مكتوب علي الغلاف من الداخل و انا لا اعلم ماذا تعني الفانديك اساسا
> +انا وضحت اني اعتبر جاهل جدا بالمسيحية عموما
> فرجاء تحملوني*


*
لا أخي الحبيب مافيش مشكلة، أهلا وسهلا بحضرتك. ترجمة فاندايك هي احدى الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس، قام بها الدكتور عالي سميث ثم أكمل الترجمة بعد وفاته الدكتور كرنيليوس فان دايك بمساعدة  المعلم بطرس البستاني والشيخ ناصيف اليازجي اللبنانيين، لذلك سُميّت بترجمة "فاندايك".

الكتاب المقدس في كل لغاته وترجماته ونسخه رسالته واحدة لا تتغير.*


----------



## esambraveheart (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mr.B قال:


> *و ايضا بماذا ابدأ في الكتاب المقدس قراءة؟فانا لم اقرا شيء بعد*​​



*ابداء بقراءة انجيل متي مع التركيز علي الاصحاحات 5 و 6 و 7 ..بعدها تاتي قراءة انجيل مرقس ثم لوقا ثم يوحنا .*
*بعد ان تنتهي من قراءة الاناجيل الاربعه ابداء بسفر اعمال الرسل ثم يتبقي لك ثلاثة رسائل في العهد الجديد في منتهي الاهميه :*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل روميه*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الاولي الي اهل كورنثوس.*
*رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية الي اهل كورنثوس.*

*هذه الاسفار ليست هي كل العهد الجديد.. لكن هذا الترتيب في القراءة سيفيدك جدا كشخص حديث العهد بالايمان المسيحي .*

*باقي اسفار العهد الجديد تستطيع تاجيل قرائتها الي حين التعرف علي ابرز الاسفار التعليمية في العهد القديم و ترتيب قرائتها كالتالي :*

*التكوين *
*الخروج *
*اللاويين*
*التثنية*
*يشوع*
*القضاة*
*صموئيل الاول*
*صموئيل الثاني*
*الملوك الاول*
*الملوك الثاني*
*المزامير*
*الامثال *​


----------



## mr.B (9 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> لا أخي الحبيب مافيش مشكلة، أهلا وسهلا بحضرتك. ترجمة فاندايك هي احدى الترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس، قام بها الدكتور عالي سميث ثم أكمل الترجمة بعد وفاته الدكتور كرنيليوس فان دايك بمساعدة  المعلم بطرس البستاني والشيخ ناصيف اليازجي اللبنانيين، لذلك سُميّت بترجمة "فاندايك".
> 
> الكتاب المقدس في كل لغاته وترجماته ونسخه رسالته واحدة لا تتغير.*


شكرا لك علي المعلومة كنت فاكر فانديك دي كلمة مش اسم:smi411:


esambraveheart قال:


> *ابداء بقراءة انجيل متي مع التركيز علي الاصحاحات 5 و 6 و 7 ..بعدها تاتي قراءة انجيل مرقس ثم لوقا ثم يوحنا .*
> *بعد ان تنتهي من قراءة الاناجيل الاربعه ابداء بسفر اعمال الرسل ثم يتبقي لك ثلاثة رسائل في العهد الجديد في منتهي الاهميه :*
> *رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل روميه*
> *رسالة بولس الرسول الاولي الي اهل كورنثوس.*
> ...


شكرا لك عزيزي
ساحاول قراءة انجيل متي ابتداء من اليوم ان شاء الله


----------



## esambraveheart (9 نوفمبر 2011)

mr.B قال:


> ساحاول قراءة انجيل متي ابتداء من اليوم ان شاء الله


*عظيم ..و اي استفسار عن اي شئ يصادفك اثناء قراءاتك فضعه هنا في هذا القسم و لا تتردد لكي نقوم بتوضيح ما التبس عليك فهمه.*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## mr.B (10 نوفمبر 2011)

انا قرات انجيل متي اليوم
و الاصحاحات 5 و 6 و 7 فعلا رائعة 
لكن ما استعصي علي فهمه هو كيف نحب اعدائنا؟!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

mr.B قال:


> انا قرات انجيل متي اليوم
> و الاصحاحات 5 و 6 و 7 فعلا رائعة
> لكن ما استعصي علي فهمه هو كيف نحب اعدائنا؟!



*العالم مليء بالخطيئة والشر، وان رد الإنسان على الشر بشّر مثله فسيصبح العالم أسوأ حالا، لذلك قال المسيح لنا أن نحب أعداءنا ونبارك لاعنينا كحل جذري لكسر دوامة الكراهية والشر في العالم.*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*


mr.B قال:



لكن ما استعصي علي فهمه هو كيف نحب اعدائنا؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**المسيح له كل المجد اراد لنا الكمال و اراد لنا ايضا الا نكون من هذا العالم ..ان نتحرر من كل قوانين العالم و اعرافه الارضية و منطق فلاسفته الزائل لكي نتعلق بقانون سماوى اطهر من كل قوانين العالم و اعرافه فيكون هو وحده الذي يسود علي حياتنا و ينظم تعاملاتنا مع الاخرين من حولنا.*
*المسيح اراد لنا ان نكون اكثر برا من الجميع لنحسب مستحقين بحق ان ندخل ملكوت السموات .*

*متي اصحاح 5*​​*20 **فاني اقول لكم انكم ان لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات.*

*+++++*
*43 **سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.*
*44 **واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.*
*باركوا لاعنيكم.*
*احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.*
*وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.*
*45 **لكي تكونوا.. ابناء ابيكم ..الذي في السموات.*
*فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين.*
*46 **لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.*
*اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك.*
*47 **وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون.*
*أليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا.*
*48 **فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل*

++++++++

*محبة الاعداء هي دليل علي القوة الروحية و علي ترويض الانسان لغرائزه بكل شرورها ..فالضعيف وحده هو من يستجيب لغرائزه الانسانيه ( كالكراهية و الانتقام ) و يجعلها تقوده ..اما القوى فيسود عليها و يروضها و يتحكم فيها*
*محبة الاعداء ليست احضان و لا قبلات و لا مظاهر مودة زائفة و فارغة المضمون ..بل هي رحمة و تراحم تجاه هؤلاء و اشفاق علي مصيرهم و رغبة حقيقية قلبية في مسامحتهم علي كل شرورهم و اذاهم لنا ..محبة العدو هي الا تشغل قلبك و نفسك بكراهيته لك او عدوانه عليك او الالم الذي سببه لك عدوانه و لا بانتقامك منه او مبادلته كراهية بكراهية بل هي ان تشغل نفسك بالاهتمام و القلق علي المصير الابدي  لهذا الخاطئ الذي يخطئ بمعاداته لك و بعدوانه عليك و الذي يخسر حياة ابدية بتلك العداوة التي تعثره و تعثرك و يكتب لنفسه عذابا ابديا اليما لا نهاية له .*
*و عندما نحب اعدائنا.. فنورنا الذي قال عنه السيد المسيح يشع فيضئ للناس كلهم من حولنا و نعطي مجدا لالهنا و ليس لذواتنا لان الناس اذ يبصرون اعمالنا الحسنة يمجدون ابانا الذي في السموات .*

*مت 5 : 16*​​*فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 نوفمبر 2011)

mr.B قال:


> انا قرات انجيل متي اليوم
> و الاصحاحات 5 و 6 و 7 فعلا رائعة
> لكن ما استعصي علي فهمه هو كيف نحب اعدائنا؟!



*عندما نعرف أنفسنا ، وأننا خطاة مثلهم ، ولكن نعمة الله أنقذتنا ، فلسنا أفضل منهم بتاتاً ، ولكن الفضل لنعمة الله وحده 

عندما ننظر إليهم بإعتبارهم مرضى ، مرضى بمرض الشيطان ، ويمكن أن يُعالجوا - بنعمة المسيح - فيصبحون ممتازين ونافعين لخدمة الآخرين أيضاً 

وعندما ننظر إليهم بإعتبارهم إخوتنا ، ولو من بعيد شوية ، أى أنهم إخوتنا فى الإنسانية

فحينئذ لن نحقد عليهم بسبب جرائمهم ضدنا ، صحيح أننا سنتألم كثيراً جداً من هذه الجرائم ، ولكننا سنعتبرهم مجرد أداة فى يد الشيطان ، يضربنا بهم ، ونتمنى لهم النجاة

فإنك لا تحقد على الطبنجة التى يضربك بها المجرم ، بل ينحصر غضبك فى المجرم ذاته الذى يمسك بهذه الأداة الفاقدة الإدراك

وهكذا أيضاً الشيطان يفقدهم الإدراك ويستخدمهم 

ولذلك ينبغى علينا - نحن إخوتهم فى البشرية - أن نصلى لهم ، لكى ينجوا من هذه الحالة 
*


----------



## mr.B (11 نوفمبر 2011)

فعلا غريب ان يحد الشخص اعدائه و كما وضحتم لم اكن اعلم هذه القوة الروحية الكبيرة
طب انا قرات الآن انجيل متي ماذا اقرأ الآن؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2011)

> طب انا قرات الآن انجيل متي ماذا اقرأ الآن؟


*بعد سماح الإخوة لي ،،
تفضل بقراءة إنجيل يوحنا ..*


----------



## mr.B (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *بعد سماح الإخوة لي ،،
> تفضل بقراءة إنجيل يوحنا ..*


تم قراءته شكرا لك و لكن رجاء التفضل بوضع اي تفسير مسيحي لان انجيل يوحنا به العديد من الامثال و المعاني التي لم افهمها


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*



تم قراءته شكرا لك و لكن رجاء التفضل بوضع اي تفسير مسيحي لان انجيل يوحنا به العديد من الامثال و المعاني التي لم افهمها

أنقر للتوسيع...


تفضل من هنا أو من هنا
*


----------



## esambraveheart (12 نوفمبر 2011)

mr.B قال:


> تم قراءته شكرا لك و لكن رجاء التفضل بوضع اي تفسير مسيحي لان انجيل يوحنا به العديد من الامثال و المعاني التي لم افهمها


* بعد اذن الاخوه مشرفي القسم :*
*ضع اسئلتك و استفساراتك عزيزى لنجيب عليها*​


----------



## MAJI (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الرب معك يا مستر B 
عندما يستطيع الانسان ان يغفر للمسئ اليه 
فهي علامة ان الرب معه 
وان كان الرب معه فمن عليه؟
اصلي من اجلك


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*رجاء *

*لكل موضوع سؤال واحد فقط *

*تم نقل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع ... لموضوعات مستقلة *

.


----------

